# Saturday in the park! Or...........



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Sun Tanin on a lazy afternoon!

Did a full exterior detail (sans claybar) over Labor Day 
weekend, and early Saturday morning completed the 
process by detailing the interior.

Here she is as she was rolled out of the garage.
I woke up too late to complete everything I had to
detail interior wise, so I missed the sunrise pics I 
wanted to take, but I'll try again early next Saturday.
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p9060086.jpg>

Once I hit the park I decided to do a little off-roading!   
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p9060096.jpg>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p9060093.jpg>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p9060100.jpg>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p9060099.jpg>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p9060097.jpg>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p9060111.jpg>
<<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p9060104.jpg>


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

WOW Mike, that's awesome. Looks incredible. Love the Tanin...:thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

She sure looks beautiful! Keep it up.:thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks great Indy:thumbup: 

The new wagon will have a nice garage mate


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *WOW Mike, that's awesome. Looks incredible. Love the Tanin...:thumbup: *


Thanks, Haus-man!

I was almost tempted into trading it in on a SG/Imola Red M3 that they had the local dealership this Saturday, but some other lucky stiff beat me to it.  

First chance I've had to see the IR interior and it struck me how close it really is to Tanin. I guess I would describe it as being a little more bright than Tanin, almost like a lipstick type red if that analogy means anything to anybody.

Heck, who am I fooling. I'm not really anywhere close to getting an M3, not even an E36 like yours (drool). :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *She sure looks beautiful! Keep it up.:thumbup: *


Thanks, John!

I can't get over how easy SG is to maintain. Unless you drive it through mud puddles or icky, dirty snow it really doesn't show dirt or dust unless you stick your nose right up on the finish. It's not as easy to maintain as TS, but I would place it right behind it as the easiest to maintain.

I'd probably get it again, but I generally like a little variety as long as it isn't JB (no offense JB fans. I admit once spiffed up JB is aces; it's the high maintenance aspect for someone like me that's OCD inclined that's the killer.)


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Looks great Indy:thumbup:
> 
> The new wagon will have a nice garage mate *


I just hope she doesn't get jealous, what with all of the attention the new arrival will get from the family. Add to that the fact that the drop-top days will soon draw to a close , and it's not a reach to think she might contemplate running away from home. I'll probably have to buy some padlocks for the garage door, and think about disconnecting the battery each night before I put her to bed. Hmmm, maybe I should just go ahead and get lojack?

The last time she ran away from home it was a whole week before she decided to come back home! :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> I just hope she doesn't get jealous, what with all of the attention the new arrival will get from the family. Add to that the fact that the drop-top days will soon draw to a close , and it's not a reach to think she might contemplate running away from home. I'll probably have to buy some padlocks for the garage door, and think about disconnecting the battery each night before I put her to bed. Hmmm, maybe I should just go ahead and get lojack?
> 
> The last time she ran away from home it was a whole week before she decided to come back home! :yikes:   *


:lmao: :lmao:

Put my address in her glove box, that way she'll have a nice safe home should she decide to run away:angel: :bigpimp:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Put my address in her glove box, that way she'll have a nice safe home should she decide to run away *


You know, Phil, it's really funny that you should mention that. But I found out from the last time she ran away that's she's now real skittish about going anywhere near Amish country. She found out Amish folks aren't too jazzed about shiny knobs and junk like that. She says they asked her to debadge herself while in their midst. She slapped them and barely outran their posse of horse's and buggy's. If she hadn't had the presence of mind to un-govern her 128mph limitation she says she never would have escaped their clutches! :eeps:

:tsk: :angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> You know, Phil, it's really funny that you should mention that. But I found out from the last time she ran away that's she's now real skittish about going anywhere near Amish country. She found out Amish folks aren't too jazzed about shiny knobs and junk like that. She says they asked her to debadge herself while in their midst. She slapped them and barely outran their posse of horse's and buggy's. If she hadn't had the presence of mind to un-govern her 128mph limitation she says she never would have escaped their clutches! :eeps:
> 
> :tsk: :angel:  *


:lmao:

I'm one of those new age Amish so I like shiny knobs and shiny wheels. What migh treally bother her is the smell of horse manure being absorbed into her nice Tanin leather interior


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> * I'm one of those new age Amish so I like shiny knobs and shiny wheels. *


I assume the parson hasn't found out yet, huh? 



PM 325xiT said:


> * What might treally bother her is the smell of horse manure being absorbed into her nice Tanin leather interior *


Yeah, probably not. She wasn't too jazzed about the afro sheen I tried either! :yikes:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

My father's looking to get the grey in the Z4, so I'll have first hand experience with it. Always liked your color combo.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike,

BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbup: Every time I lurk here I find myself missing my Bimmers... Badly...  Oh well, sometimes you've gotta prioritize things... :bigpimp:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Mike,
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbup: Every time I lurk here I find myself missing my Bimmers... Badly...  Oh well, sometimes you've gotta prioritize things... :bigpimp: *


Alex, long time no read.

You made the right choice. Adding a spouse/soulmate is much more important than any piece of metal or inanimate object.

Hopefully before too long your next purchase from the Roundel with be this!

<img src=http://www.bmw-online.com/Img/Thm/BMW-Z3-Pedal-Car.jpg>


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Alex, long time no read.
> 
> You made the right choice. Adding a spouse/soulmate is much more important than any piece of metal or inanimate object.
> ...


:thumbup:

We'll work on that soon... :bigpimp:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Mike, i think you know how i feel. I just LOOOOOVE steel gray.

One of my positives of picking silver over steel gray was that it will probably be easier to maintain. Now, you just said SG is easy to maintain.......grrrrr  

Oh well...if you keep your car looking good and posting these pics, i think i might have to opt for steel gray.

Looks SWWWEEEEET, as usual :thumbup:


----------

